

Checkout by Amazon now works without leaving your site - timf
https://payments.amazon.com/sdui/sdui/business/cba

======
vanessa
This comes without the bogus $30/mo Pro membership fee PayPal charges for
checkout on your site. I have limited experience with both, but sounds like a
score for Amazon to me.

~~~
nhebb
Maybe I've misunderstood PayPal Pro, but ultimately don't customers leave your
site for the final checkout with PayPal?

------
jedc
Interesting development. The fees look to be identical to PayPal and Checkout,
but calculated on a three month average. There seems to still be room for
another competitor here, given the problems with both PayPal and Checkout.

------
klous
It would be nice if they accepted credit cards without having an Amazon
account. Like Paypal Website Payments Pro.

~~~
nhebb
Agree. For software vendors, I think this limits usage as an alternate payment
option for B2C products.

------
achille
Is this flash based or is it an iframe? How are they mitigating the risk of
malicious sites that steal a users credentials as they are entered into an
observable DOM hierarchy?

Edit: Looks like authentication is entered into a pop-up window, but still I'm
not convinced that it's secure.

~~~
jokull
I imagine it's something similar to the Facebook Graph API. Popup for login,
website receives a token to retrieve data. Can anyone verify this?

------
abraham
I like the Windows XP themed popup at second 16:
<https://payments.amazon.com/sdui/sdui/business/cba/CBAvideo>

~~~
nhebb
It shows a Firefox browser with an IE popup. I'm guessing they stitched
together screen parts for their video.

------
zackattack
somebody's gonna get SUPER RICH implementing a "copy and paste" javascript
snippet that allows you to accept payment from paypal, amazon, moneybookers,
credit cards, SMS, and whatever else is fashionable in the local region.

~~~
dangrossman
Say someone made a site that produced these snippets. How would they become
super rich off it?

~~~
zackattack
it solves a problem for pretty much everyone who sells things online. maybe
you could charge 1% of transactions or something.

~~~
dangrossman
You wouldn't know what transactions occurred, and 1% of a company's revenue is
not a reasonable payment for doing nothing but saving time copying-and-pasting
implementation scripts from the individual payment sites.

If you meant that this site should somehow provide a payment button for all
those providers without even opening an account with them, that's not a
problem you can solve with technology. Know-your-customer banking laws and
factoring clauses in merchant agreements mean you can never create that
service.

